# 7 year old neutered de-clawed male needs a home



## plrs199 (May 7, 2010)

My fiance and I have 2 cats at the moment. My 13 year old female and his 7 year old male. He did not want this cat but it was forced on him because his sister was going to put him down if he didn't take her. 2 cats is just too many for us especially since we aren't supposed to have more than 1 cat according to our lease. I really don't want to risk craigslist so thought I would try here first. He is allergic to fleas but we've been able to keep them at bay by using revolution and he has 3 more tubes that would be going with him. He's very playful and once he warms up to you is quite an attention lover. He also adores cardboard boxes and loves using his scratching post even though he has no front claws. I think he'd do best being in a single cat home and I have no idea how he would be around dogs. 
Thanks for looking.

Located in Bellingham, WA.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's gorgeous! I love black kitties.

Would your vet let you put up a flier in their office? I seem to have started something when I advertised Gigi like that. Apparently, nobody had ever asked before me, but when I was at my vet's office last week, there are now fliers for other kitties trying to find good homes.

Maybe you could ask friends to put some up in their break rooms at work....


----------



## plrs199 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I'll have to go and ask tomorrow.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

marie73 said:


> He's gorgeous! I love black kitties.
> 
> Would your vet let you put up a flier in their office? I seem to have started something when I advertised Gigi like that. Apparently, nobody had ever asked before me, but when I was at my vet's office last week, there are now fliers for other kitties trying to find good homes.
> 
> Maybe you could ask friends to put some up in their break rooms at work....


You are giving away Gigi????


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

marie73 said:


> He's gorgeous! I love black kitties.
> 
> Would your vet let you put up a flier in their office? I seem to have started something when I advertised Gigi like that. Apparently, nobody had ever asked before me, but when I was at my vet's office last week, there are now fliers for other kitties trying to find good homes.
> 
> Maybe you could ask friends to put some up in their break rooms at work....


Why would you want to give her up. 

Anyways your cat is adorable.  I sure hope he finds a home. Maybe someone who wants only one cat might be interested in him..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Why would you want to give her up.


Op wrote:


plrs199 said:


> .....2 cats is just too many for us especially since we aren't supposed to have more than 1 cat according to our lease.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Op wrote:


We are talking to Marie.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oops, sorry.  Was reading it on my iPhone and I'm so old that i have to blow up the print and I'm looking at like one word at a time


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Konstar and Minka: you can do a search for the many threads made in the past year about Marie's struggle with Gigi. 

OP: Good luck finding what you are looking for.

Krissy: "Old" and "iPhone" don't make sense in a sentence together.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had an 85+ year old lady come into my store and say "I want the iPhone 4!' and walk off as happy as can be. xD


----------

